# Best UK built hardtail



## marzjennings (17 Jul 2009)

Living away from home you get sort of home sick, so for my next bike I'd like to get something built in the UK. But I'm having a hard time find any good British built or even designed frames. Pace used to build a great hardtail, but their latest frame isn't a racing hardtail.

Orange don't seemed to have developed their hardtails in years and Boardman bikes seemed to be just rebadged Taiwanese frames. There's Whyte, but they seem to be a spin off from Marin. Is there a UK equivalent to someone like Yeti or Moots?

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Cheers.


----------



## Berger and Chips (17 Jul 2009)

What about Merlin?

To quote them

"
*About Merlin cycles and Rock Lobster bikes*
We are the best known independent, bespoke Mountain Bike manufacturer in the UK."


----------



## marzjennings (17 Jul 2009)

Berger and Chips said:


> What about Merlin?
> 
> To quote them
> 
> ...



I'd forgot about Merlin, nice Ti frames, but Rock Lobster's from California not the UK.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2009)

marzjennings said:


> I'd forgot about Merlin, nice Ti frames, but Rock Lobster's from California not the UK.


I think the Merlin Rock Lobster frames are made under license so that probably means somewhere else - in China? They are certainly much cheaper than the American Rock Lobster frames. I have one myself and am very happy with it.


----------



## maurice (17 Jul 2009)

One-one scandal? Not built in the UK, but designed I think. There's also Charge, but again not built in UK as far as I know.


----------



## Cubist (17 Jul 2009)

Are the Orange steel frames made in the UK? I read somewhere they outsource the Alu. Gorgeous.


----------



## mocker (18 Jul 2009)

Mercian?

http://www.merciancycles.co.uk/frame_canyon.asp

http://www.merciancycles.co.uk/gallery_detailbda4.html?ID=101

or Burls?

http://www.burls.co.uk/tiMTB.php


----------



## Steve Austin (18 Jul 2009)

what about rourke or roberts?

both handbuilt in the UK


----------



## 02GF74 (18 Jul 2009)

Steve Austin said:


> what about rourke or roberts?
> 
> both handbuilt in the UK




hand built by roberts?


----------

